

Has Microsoft picked the wrong CEO? - pedalpete
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140204222910-64875646-has-microsoft-picked-the-wrong-ceo-right-and-should-bill-gates-have-stepped-down?trk=tod-home-art-list-large_0

======
pedalpete
I personally feel that most people don't recognize the upward trajectory
Microsoft currently appears to be on. They talk about needing a 'revolutionary
leader', but I think much of that revolution is already in place.

As I mentioned not long ago, I wanted to buy a Surface 2 Pro, but they're sold
out everywhere, people have been unable to buy type-covers, also sold out.
Phone sales are growing considerably. Azure is praised as a great service
(though I'm yet to try it).

Microsoft has never been the 'spin on a dime and lead the industry' type of
company, they make many small bets and iterate until they win. They quietly
lead with things like Windows Tablet, and Windows Mobile. They lost those
markets to a surging Apple, and then Google. But the market is far from lost,
and it appears Microsoft is just now gaining steam.

I had never heard of Satya Nadella before today, but watching the intro video
of him, I appreciate his somewhat quiet demeanour and understated
excitability. In fact, he reminds me a lot of Bill Gates, and lets us leave
behind the boisterous attitude of Steve Ballmer.

